# Power Vee vs Ridgid K-39AF vs Spartan 700



## Flyleaf (Aug 18, 2009)

Which do you think is best, and WHY? Does the Spartan have autofeed? 
The Ridgid is pricing out a little cheaper, but does it work as good?
What about the cables? Who do you think makes the best cables for these machines?
Has anyone in here used at least 2 of the ones above?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about giving us an intro first, Click Below

Give Intro Here


----------



## Flyleaf (Aug 18, 2009)

Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyleaf (Aug 18, 2009)

If you read my intro you'll see that I don't mention drain cleaning. Thats because I've avoided it almost entirely for the past 6-7 years. I used to do some drain cleaning, but I put my Ridgid machine back into storage. I prefer to avoid it if possible. You know the drill... "While your here..." I need a nice small hand-held machine for the little "situations" I get myself into occasionally. I've enjoyed using the Kinetic Water Ram I bought a couple years ago, but it's not perfect. 
As a side note: The Kinetic Water Ram works AWESOME to blow the dust out of your computer!!! It'll pop the lil fuzzy things off your motherboard's fan with the snap of the trigger! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laughing: Poof! Gone.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the ridgid 39 no auto feed, no flipover issues, use and like the general cables(a bit stiffer than the ridgid) I do not like autofeed with anything under 3/8" cable. The super vee was nice but seemed heavier and I had too many flipover issues in the drum.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

did fly fly? breid:scooter::scooter::scooter:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I recently bought the K-39AF and use the 35' x 5/16 cable. I've done a little of everything with it and really like it. The power feed works great, I haven't put a hand on the cable since I got it.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I recently purchased a K-39. I really like it. Does anyone know if you can Add the AF attachment to the reguler K39?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> I recently purchased a K-39. I really like it. Does anyone know if you can Add the AF attachment to the reguler K39?



I'm pretty sure you can buy the power feed front attachement, check the Ridgid site.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

General is what I have always used. I don't use it much though. I use a mid line machine far more often than the pistol rodder. When it is time to replace this one I think I will try the General Drain Rooter PH.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got a K-39 man. feed. 
It's okay but if I had to do it over I would have bought a K-40 and a hand-crank top snake. General makes a good one with a removable handle that you can use with a cordless drill if you want.
As far as a comparison I've only ever used the Rigid and the General and AFAIC six of one will get you half a dozen of the other. Either one'll twist the wrist of the unwary. 

I also agree that the General cables seem to work better.


----------



## larry568 (Feb 19, 2009)

might want to look into spartan mashines all of mine has done very well for me and they are well built the 1065 i have had for about 6 years and it is still running good i have had tro replace a couple cables due to kinks in them but thiswill happen


----------



## racerx (Aug 29, 2009)

The only thing i own by Ridgid is there K-6200 Drum Machine. I don't have a bad thing to say about it. But i only do residental cleanouts hooked up to city sewer. To answer you original question. I would use my drainrooter ph for that kind of application.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

racerx said:


> The only thing i own by Ridgid is there K-6200 Drum Machine. I don't have a bad thing to say about it. But i only do residental cleanouts hooked up to city sewer. To answer you original question. I would use my drainrooter ph for that kind of application.


We ask all new comers to post a little about them selves in the introduction forum. Please head to this forum and start a thread and tell us how long you been a plumber, what kind of shop you work in and so on. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

I love General Drain cleaning products. I have the big main line sewer machine with auto feed and the extra torque motor. 2 drums..one is 100' and another 75'. I recently got the medium sized machine haven't used it yet. I LOVE THE Little handheld one though. Feguson had a special on it and it came with this neat little stand that it mounts to easily. It is great..I got it all for a little less than $300. I like general stuff better than rigid. I used to have Ridgid stuff at another company years ago and it seemed eveything cost so much more and I didn't like the cables. That's just a personal preference though.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

the spartan 700 hand gun snake is the best in the market for clearing small blockages under sinks to bad they are making the chucks plastic now.


----------

